# Skeeter Walleye



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Been out with a few different friends the past 3 days. Been doing real good on the eyes in the 13-15 FOW south end stumps. 3 day total was 29 walleye with 13 fish worth keeping... (14-15 or better). All fish the first day were on 3/16 vibe'es firetiger in color. The past two days the swedish pimples with half or a whole minnow were picking them up. Not marking ANY suspended fish. Have not been fishing with the packs of guys. Don't be afraid to venture out a little guys as long as we have decent ice out there. 
-mike


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Other pics don't want to upload


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Four more from yesterday


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Where did you walk out of ?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the report! I'm going to try to get out tomorrow.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Walked out of walnut run.


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks I'm trying it now going from hazal Kraft road


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Let us know ice conditions easydifter the ice was getting sloppy yesterday.


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't go out of hazal craft 1 inch of ice


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Fished out of the S bend today. 7" decent ice with some slush.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

South bend?


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

The S bend on rt 46 north of Cortland


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know the south bend


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

After trying to get to the stumps from hazal craft I went to the station good ice that way


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where is hazel craft??


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Where is hazel craft??



It's on the north end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

West or east side tow?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How did u do easy?


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

It's on the Westside


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

How's the ice out there? Heading out in a few to score some eyes.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

walleteslayer14 said:


> How's the ice out there? Heading out in a few to score some eyes.



Apparently anywhere from 1"-8" From the reports I've seen. LOL. Be safe out there and good luck!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

It's Housel Craft road, not hazel. It's on the west side about midway between the causeway and the dam.


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just perch yea that's it I didn't get any eyes just crappie n perch I wanted to hit the stomps but was alone had three inches of ice close to shore then got Half way to the middle n checked again n had one inch of ice I got out of there .


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

There's no way u were on one inch of ice tho easy


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

I was but I'm not here to argue that's my report good luck


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Does anybody have a ice report for 305 or the cemetery. Looking to bring my boy out tomorrow


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's 6 to 8


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool thanks easy!!!!


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

bobbyb said:


> Does anybody have a ice report for 305 or the cemetery. Looking to bring my boy out tomorrow


I fished there last night a lot of water on top of ice but ice where i drilled at was an easy 6 inches. I got out there around 4 and didn't catch a fish till 7 managed to land four big 13-16 inch crappie. The one was the biggest crappie I ever seen. I was fishing 21 fow and they were suspending around 14-17. Uv baits glowing green was only thing working for me


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm headed out early tomorrow morning with my dad out from cemetery. Hopefully they will be hitting. Going to try using Jig n raps with minnows again.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm hoping to make it out tomorrow morning as well kayak. Not sure where I'm going to start.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any pics kvd??


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Any reports on ice conditions on the north end?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

fishingful said:


> Any reports on ice conditions on the north end?


Sent you a PM back. About 7" or so of nice dark ice at the buoy line before the warm up and rain. Still should be good, hopefully the fishing will get good too! All the success I've heard of has been coming from the South. Good luck and keep us posted how yuh do


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for the reply. I will update.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Out here now nothing yet out from cemetery. Just moved further North.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How's the ice lookin?? Fishin that tournament sunday


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

2 1/2" white ice on top 4" black


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds good kayak thanks!


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Fishing faith full get hold of Mark for my number


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

easydifter1986 said:


> Fishing faith full get hold of Mark for my number



I'm not that easy


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Got my fish yesterday on perch jigging Rapala s. Fished west side of the channel south of the cemetery. fish would follow but no takers until sunset then it was game on. If your not marking don't stay in one place. Seems that if you are catching allot of dinks there isn't many keepers there. Just what I have observed so far this year.


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol I got bud light


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

easydifter1986 said:


> Lol I got bud light


You better have 12 LOL


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Anybody doing any good off 305?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Done for the day. 14 1/2" walleye and 12" yellow perch. Jig n raps with minnows. Straight out from cemetery. Had a lot of small nibbles from perch on bottom and lost two as well.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Done for the day. 14 1/2" walleye and 12" yellow perch. Jig n raps with minnows. Straight out from cemetery. Had a lot of small nibbles from perch on bottom and lost two as well.



Very nice perch!! Pretty big for skeeter


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

3 bud light bottles laying on the edge of the lake by the cemetery parking lot. Really???


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I seen that.i Just left there


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

If I seen them.there I would pick them so two of u just walk by them n left them there?


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

easydifter1986 said:


> If I seen them.there I would pick them so two of u just walk by them n left them there?


i agree, everytime fishing causeway, i fill a plastic grocery bag up with empty worm cont., used mono, etc., while people look at me like "what the hell is he doing", drop it off at baitshop or across at the launch where the restrooms are, 5 mins. of my time, and makes me feel better. guys i fish with also make it a habit no matter where they fish! one of these days they will shut the causeway down just for that reason. CHRIS


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

easydifter1986 said:


> Lol I got bud light


This was the reason I was surprised to see them there. I saw this post while out there and then see them on the shoreline. You might want to pick up after yourself easydrift.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

all it takes, couple minutes, keeps it from looking like the inner city, and protects wildlife


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

wallydvr said:


> Got my fish yesterday on perch jigging Rapala s. Fished west side of the channel south of the cemetery. fish would follow but no takers until sunset then it was game on. If your not marking don't stay in one place. Seems that if you are catching allot of dinks there isn't many keepers there. Just what I have observed so far this year.


Thanks for the report and nice job!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> This was the reason I was surprised to see them there. I saw this post while out there and then see them on the shoreline. You might want to pick up after yourself easydrift.


That was a joke.... We drink at camp not on the ice. Way too much risk involved. My buddy has a fishing camp at mosquito and easydrifter lives up that way. I don't believe he was fishing today.

Besides he is too cheep to drink bottles.....or bud light lol


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

They where frozen to the ground. Yeah I bet u would of


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Where u going to put them in your car so u can get pulled over for a open containe:what::what:


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

wallydvr said:


> Got my fish yesterday on perch jigging Rapala s. Fished west side of the channel south of the cemetery. fish would follow but no takers until sunset then it was game on. If your not marking don't stay in one place. Seems that if you are catching allot of dinks there isn't many keepers there. Just what I have observed so far this year.


 Is that your fishing partner in the picture?


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

I had a camp with those guys that's how I know what they drink yes I put empty s in my sled all the time I don't drink n fish if a cop doesn't believe me about picking up trash n empty beer cans then I guess I'll pay the fines I have found empty propane bottles n beer cans out there every trip I picked them up never complained


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone have any idea what the ice is like in the south end ?


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm sitting on 8 inches now


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobbyb said:


> I'm sitting on 8 inches now



Let us know how u do bobby!! Good luck!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

There was someone set up further south I could see from cemetery yesterday, but I couldn't tell you thickness. Good luck BobbyB


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Any reports on the ice as if today? Is it still shaping up to be a good weekend? Any machines out there on the ice?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Flingnsting1 said:


> Any reports on the ice as if today? Is it still shaping up to be a good weekend? Any machines out there on the ice?



Did u even bother to read anything? Couple posts ago from this am 8"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

And no machines permitted on mosquito.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Speaking of machines... What about an Argo that can get a boat registration for?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> Speaking of machines... What about an Argo that can get a boat registration for?


I believe I saw that if it had boat registration on it it would be considered a watercraft so it would be OK. But I would check for sure with the courps of engineers and/or the DOW.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

I think if u have it boat registered it is aloud


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Surprised to be hearing that there is 8 inches of ice on the lake. some of the smaller lakes on the west side thawed and cracked. Looks like Im going to make the journey out there this weekend. Is there anywhere on the lake that people have seen that is not safe currently? dont want to take a plunge!!! 
Thanks


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Snowmobiles are permitted on the lake but are supposed to remain 30 ft from shore, at least that's what a bazeta cop told me last week


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

last weekend on Saturday, saw some snowmobiles cruzin the north side but they were close to shore so I would believe the 30ft from shore thing would be accurate. never have seen any quads or snowmobiles actually out on the ice in all the years i've fished skeeter. sure would be nice to cover water but I'd imagine there'd be A LOT on the bottom of the lake if they allowed it.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

fishingful said:


> And no machines permitted on mosquito.


Couldn't help but chime in on this one. I have a hovercraft and it's registered as a boat. So I was reading the Ohio Revised Code as it pertains to the use of air propelled crafts, which states:

OAC 1501:47-3-11 Air propelled powercraft, hovercraft.
Except as provided in rule 1501:41-13-11 of the Administrative Code, no person shall use or operate any air propelled powercraft or hovercraft on any water area of the division of parks and recreation except that it shall be lawful to use these craft in the speed or ski zone only on the waters of the division of parks and recreation named in this paragraph, and also in the waters that directly lead from a launch ramp or dock facility to these speed or ski zones.
-	Indian lake
-	Grand Lake St. Marys
-	Buckeye lake
-	Mosquito lake
-	Rocky Fork lake
R.C. 119.032 review dates: 12/02/2011 and 12/02/2016
Promulgated Under: 119.03 
Statutory Authority: 1547.52 
Rule Amplifies: 1547.52 , 1547.61 
Prior Effective Dates: 7/20/06, 11/3/03, 11/3/98

A couple weeks ago, I wanted an answer to that same question. So, I wrote ODNR and this was the response I got back:

"Hi Paul,

I spoke to the US Army Corps of Engineers, Mosquito Creek Lake Manager, and the policy of the Corps is not to allow any kind of motorized vehicle on the ice. Mosquito Lake State Park, (from the 88 causeway and South to the dam), also follows the policy of the US Army Corps of Engineers. However, North of the 88 causeway, is managed by Wildlife and you may want to contact them directly at 330-644-2293.

Thank you,

Josie M. McKenna, MBA
Mosquito Lake State Park
1439 State Route 305
Cortland, OH 44410
Office (330)637-2856"

Okay, I'm thinking that since the Ohio Administrative Code states you CAN use an air powered vehicle in the Speed or Ski zones, no problem. But to be safe, I called the ODNR Wildlife office number she gave and spoke with a law enforcement supervisor about it. I was told that the Corp of Engineers regulates the lake and even though the OAC states that the speed and ski zone is allowable, it's only so during normal open water season, not frozen over with ice, which isn't considered to be 'WATER'.   

LOL . . . . Don't shoot the messenger! Welcome to the "Land of the Free"


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Well guys didn't have much going on this morning. 1 small walleye 2 perch


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

fish_fear_me said:


> Couldn't help but chime in on this one. I have a hovercraft and it's registered as a boat. So I was reading the Ohio Revised Code as it pertains to the use of air propelled crafts, which states:
> 
> OAC 1501:47-3-11 Air propelled powercraft, hovercraft.
> Except as provided in rule 1501:41-13-11 of the Administrative Code, no person shall use or operate any air propelled powercraft or hovercraft on any water area of the division of parks and recreation except that it shall be lawful to use these craft in the speed or ski zone only on the waters of the division of parks and recreation named in this paragraph, and also in the waters that directly lead from a launch ramp or dock facility to these speed or ski zones.
> ...


They run ice racing sail boats? Out there. Bet it would drag a shanty lol


----------



## TheEyeDoctor (Jan 16, 2015)

i was under the impression that snowmobiles are allowed on the south end also. i have seen many people buzzing up and down the south end in the past


----------



## WalleyeFever (Jan 8, 2015)

jiggin'fool said:


> Speaking of machines... What about an Argo that can get a boat registration for?



Yes you can register Argo as a boat and take it anywhere on the lake.. Did it a few years ago and sank it off north end. I do not recommend doing this because if u hit thin ice and break through you're just making it unsafe for other people walking on the ice... Speaking from personal experience and I regret it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

TheEyeDoctor said:


> i was under the impression that snowmobiles are allowed on the south end also. i have seen many people buzzing up and down the south end in the past


Well, there's a saying that goes, it's not illegal unless you're caught. But I don't need to contribute to the state's coffers via a fine for who knows how much it might cost. So, I'll not take a chance. Simple fact is that the laws are in place and there's no exceptions to the rules. No motorized vehicles of "any kind" are allowed on the lake's surface during the winter months even if they are registered as a watercraft. Yeah, it sucks, but if in doubt . . . make a couple of calls yourself. There's a contact name and phone numbers you're welcome to call.

As for the snowmobile issue, here's what ODNR has to say:

<http://ohiodnr.gov/winter-recreation/recreation/snowmobiling>


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

I'am not sure who picked up all the beer bottles at the cemetery, but thank you.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Got on some walleye tonight. 14ft adj to deep water. Metalic perch jigging Rapala w half minnows. Caught and released a few others. Fish were holding out in 20ft till prime time. Again if your not catching move. Walleye were 14-17 inches. Crappies were 12 and 12.5 inches. They were a nice bonus. The 14 inchers was bleeding to bad to release.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

good job wally!! im heading up sat afternoon


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wally man ur in the zone!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How late did u stay Wally??


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I stayed till around 630


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Heading out solo around 4pm after work. Hoping to get on some fish, so the wife and I can repeat the remainder of the weekend. I know it will be a little late, but if anyone wants to stop by and compare notes, I will have a nanook, but will probably be bouncing around off of the cemetery.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

DNR prohibits use of an Argo on Mosquito. Although the rules state that any "navigable" machine with boat registration is permissible this is not true. I live across the street from Mosquito. I thought the same thing too and even checked with the Park Rangers who told me it was permissible. I bought a brand new Argo and registered it as both an ATV and Boat. I used it for 2 seasons with no problems. I volunteered the use of it to a park ranger to use to remove some stranded deer and was told that I would be ticked and fined if I took it out beyond the snowmobile trails (100 ft from shore). He told me the Army Corp of engineers changed the rules to prohibit their use. The tickets that would be issued could probably be beaten in court but who needs the aggravation....I sold my machine!


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

This is what we all need. [ame]http://youtu.be/tKJIbaEKa3o[/ame]


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

clevelandtacklebox said:


> This is what we all need. http://youtu.be/tKJIbaEKa3o


100% agreed. I want one.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

If anyone is out at the southern end today please let me know what the ice is looking like !


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My broth r was out there last night and found 10" of ice. He also found 6" but I think it's pretty solid


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> This is what we all need.


Funny you posted that. I was just trying to figure out how to power up an old David Bradley
two-wheel tractor axle/transmission with a electric motor. Figure a battery & motor weigh about as much as a Briggs & Stratton engine. . .


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

anyone heading out sat? I will be out prob around 2:00 stay till dark. goin to hit the cemitary or the crane area.. havnt hit the eyez yet!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

beetlebailey said:


> anyone heading out sat? I will be out prob around 2:00 stay till dark. goin to hit the cemitary or the crane area.. havnt hit the eyez yet!



My buddy and I are out here now. Been doin pretty good on crappie and perch in 21'. Only tiny 'eyes so far (8-9"). Jigging raps.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

will be out by 2:00. till dark. wearing blk bibs and red coat. goin to cemitary area!! good luck and be safe!!!


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Was out all day on dink perch. Plenty of action to keep the wife busy though


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

shanewilliamson said:


> Was out all day on dink perch. Plenty of action to keep the wife busy though



Ditto,(all afternoon, til RAIN!)


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody know what the ice thickness is on the stumps, south end, NW corner


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Last night it was around 7-9"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Did decent today. I can't say where because I still have friends fishing there this week. But ice was good and caught most of the fish with a firetiger vibee with a minnow head on the front hook. 6in lift and a long pause when jiggin . The rest of the fish were on a gold hook and minnow a foot off the bottom. All caught before 10 am.

Yesterday I got 2 eyes.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Did decent today. I can't say where because I still have friends fishing there this week. But ice was good and caught most of the fish with a firetiger vibee with a minnow head on the front hook. 6in lift and a long pause when jiggin . The rest of the fish were on a gold hook and minnow a foot off the bottom. All caught before 10 am.
> 
> Yesterday I got 2 eyes.


 Nice batch of fish. Were you in the panfish tournament today?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

meats52 said:


> Nice batch of fish. Were you in the panfish tournament today?


I was going to but didn't because we couldn't find them yesterday. Go figure we did today. One of the crappie was 14.5


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I was going to but didn't because we couldn't find them yesterday. Go figure we did today. One of the crappie was 14.5


 Isn't that the way it usually goes. Good start to the year with a Fish Ohio crappie. Mosquito does have some nice crappies in it.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

fishingful said:


> I was going to but didn't because we couldn't find them yesterday. Go figure we did today. One of the crappie was 14.5


good catch! I myself yesterday couldn't find em!


----------



## TOWMETOO (Mar 22, 2012)

We were lucky enough to put 3 nice crappie on the ice this morning. Same spot as yesterday. Lots of lookers but not many takers. But my 8yr old son had a blast so a great day none the less.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Any reports from the buoy line or the pack of shanties on the stump field south of the causeway? Off all week and planning on spending a few days out there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Did decent today. I can't say where because I still have friends fishing there this week. But ice was good and caught most of the fish with a firetiger vibee with a minnow head on the front hook. 6in lift and a long pause when jiggin . The rest of the fish were on a gold hook and minnow a foot off the bottom. All caught before 10 am.
> 
> Yesterday I got 2 eyes.


I know where


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I know where


I left some for you


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Going to be a workout today boys!!! Dang snow.


----------



## Spankin eyes 2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice catch !!!


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

I know where marked wouldn't take only chase


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

easydifter1986 said:


> I know where marked wouldn't take only chase


Guess I have the touch lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Anyone do anything today? I drove around the lake about 10am saw a few off 305, 9 off the graveyard and nobody off the causeway. Wind was howling out Of the north too.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I did ok last night off cemetery. 3 walleye lost 2. 2 perch.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Bobbyb... Were you in the pack of shanties WNW of the cemetery?


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I was. Red Eskimo shanty


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sent you a PM bobby


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Out now nw of cemetery. One bite so far got a late start only been here maybe half hour.


----------

